# 3 Step Charging - Have You Done It?



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Seems one of the new ways to charge batteries is using a "3-step" charging system. This system allows you to charge at 3 different rates through out charge. In some cases the battery is charged at a high rate (maybe 8 amps for 2000mAh) for the first 1/3 of the cycle, then lowered real low (maybe 0.5 amps of the next 1000mAh) and then a near normal rate (maybe 4 amps) to peak the cell.

There are many variations on the rates (some start out high and peak real low, etc.). This system is suppose to give the battery punch by using the high rate but prevents the cell for getting too hot internally by peaking at the lower rate. It has been found that peaking to 130 deg. as is now done many times that the internal temps in the cell can be well over 200 deg which can harm the cell (and may be the cause of cells quick performance loss that we now see).

So what I was wondering is if you have ever tried this or know anyone that is doing it?


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

I have read where a lot of the TC guys are doing it but haven't seen or read to much of the oval guys doing it,I think you have to have a charger that can do it,like the pitbull X3 or the Much More chargers.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The DuraTrax ICE can do it also.


----------



## Luckyman4 (Sep 26, 2001)

That's how deep cycle marine and RV batteries are charged ... I like the concept, it makes sense. If anyone uses this technique, please post your results (scientific or anecdotal). "Punch" can be pretty subjective, but longevity is relatively objective.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I have seen a couple different methods used and not all are like a normal deep cycle charge. Some use a high starting charge (maybe 8 amps), then step down real low (maybe 1/2 amp) and finish with a medium charge (maybe 4 amps). The idea is that the low middle charge allows the batteries to cool internally after the 8 amp shock but they still have the punch that 8 amps can give. Others just step down (8/5/2).


----------



## MADLUX (Aug 4, 2004)

I just recently got out of touring cars, but before that I bought the ice and have used the step charge feature for the past year, it is well worth it. I get a crap load more punch and runtime out of my packs. I have one pack of gp 3300's that on the ice in normal charge mode would peak at 3400mah, ever since I started using the step charge I am consistantly seeing the pack peak out at 3700, to 3900 mah.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

What steps/time were you using and for what class?


----------



## Tempest2000 (Nov 25, 2002)

.....


----------

